# Our First Destination Wedding



## SpeedTrap (Dec 21, 2008)

Here are a few shots from our first destination wedding.  Any C&C is always appreciated.
1) 





2)





3)


----------



## twocolor (Dec 21, 2008)

NICE!!  Is that every wedding photog's dream.  Getting paid to shoot on the beach in the middle of winter!!

Your lighting on that last one is beautiful!

Great job!


----------



## Lyncca (Dec 22, 2008)

These are beautiful. The first two are softened a little much for my personal tastes, but many people love this look. The last one is my favorite as well. The sunset with them lit up is gorgeous, although the horizon is just a tad tilted.


----------



## zookeeper (Dec 22, 2008)

Awesome!  I would've loved to have been there!  I would blur the bushes and background more on the first.  Those bushes compete with the bride.  Post some more of those!!!


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 23, 2008)

Umm... jealous!  Especially given the horrible weather we have been having.  These are lovely!  

Here is some CC
1. I ADORE the vibrant colours with this image - everywhere except for her skin tones which are extremely orange.  She is more orange then the post she is leaning on.  Perhaps reprocessing with this in mind would improve it 

That's all 

They are gorgeous, they must be delighted.


----------



## jlykins (Dec 24, 2008)

They all look pretty good. Like peanuts said the orange tone could have been done away with but everything looks really nice. I would have to say that I'm jealous too. It's about 3 degrees outside right now...


----------



## Erik McCormick (Dec 26, 2008)

Excellent photos!  I've tried a few weddings and they are definitely tough!  I love the second one, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Craddie (Dec 29, 2008)

I really like #1 - but adjusting for the skin tone would be a good idea.

I'm doing my first destination wedding in March - excited and stressed at the same time!


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Jan 4, 2009)

I'd love to do destination weddings.  Did one of your local customers just ask that you come with them or did you advertise that you did destination weddings for a particular location?


----------



## federerphotography (Jan 13, 2009)

I am also interested - did you advertise as a desitnation photographer "in general" or do you do "specific locations" etc.  How did this booking come about?

It's -26F here right now... I'd love to be on a beach somewhere. 

Next time you get a chance like #3, see if you can get that flash off-camera...  I think it on a stand 10 feet up, about 10 feet camera left would have really made this image pop even more than it already does.


----------

